# Need help with VAC claims...



## Caravan21 (6 Apr 2011)

Good day,
I will be release medically in the near futur and I would like to know if someone can help me filling my claim for VAC.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.  

Caravan21


----------



## George Wallace (6 Apr 2011)

If you want to have a face to face with an actual person, you can try the local Legion.  I know that there is a Rep from the Legion who works a few days a week at the Hosp in Petawawa to help people with their claims.  There may be one near you.


----------



## Michael OLeary (6 Apr 2011)

If you are at or close to a Base with an IPSC, they will be able to provide assistance, or to put you in contact with someone who has what you need.

Integrated Personnel Support Centres (IPSC)


----------



## Caravan21 (6 Apr 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> If you want to have a face to face with an actual person, you can try the local Legion.  I know that there is a Rep from the Legion who works a few days a week at the Hosp in Petawawa to help people with their claims.  There may be one near you.



I live in Gatineau.  I do have a Rep from VAC but he is not willing to help me write my claim.  It's something that I didn't have to do in the past and I don't know what to write in my claim.  Apparently the phrasing is very important when you want to claim a disability.  

Thank you for your help.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Apr 2011)

Caravan21 said:
			
		

> Good day,
> I will be release medically in the near futur and I would like to know if someone can help me filling my claim for VAC.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Caravan21



As you are in Gatineau, the IPSC is located to the left when you enter the main entrance to NDMC. (1745 Alta Vista Dr)


----------



## Danjanou (6 Apr 2011)

As GW said the Legion may be a good start. Each Branch will have a Veteran Services Officer and contact info for him/her will be available at the branch. Most often all they'll do (dependent on training/experience) is take  the intial info and forward you on to the Zone or District VSO who will be more knowledgeable.  You do not have to be a Legion member to access these services. Going the VSO route also ensures  that any documentation sent up to VAC is tracked and some VSO can be quite tenacious in dealing with bureaucracy.

The two closest branches I could find near Gatineau are:

http://www.everyoneweb.fr/lrcfiliale58/

http://pages.videotron.com/legion30/


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Apr 2011)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> As you are in Gatineau, the IPSC is located to the left when you enter the main entrance to NDMC. (1745 Alta Vista Dr)


  
A bit "nit-picky" here but 1745 Alta Vista is no longer "NDMC".


----------



## dapaterson (6 Apr 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> A bit "nit-picky" here but 1745 Alta Vista is no longer "NDMC".



Yes, we call it "the building formerly known as NDMC", or


----------



## Sunlitbeauty (23 Jun 2011)

I am really confused about this whole process. What are the resources that can help with the application process? IPSC was no help. VA was no help. I was told that they do not deal with pension forms, and I was "On my own".


----------



## George Wallace (23 Jun 2011)

Have you tried the Legion as suggested in Reply #2 ?


----------



## snowball17 (23 Jun 2011)

You said that IPSC located at 1745 Alta Vista Dr. in Ottawa was no help? Maybe you were talking to the wrong person? The office there also has VAC  Client Service 
Reps who are there to help military members who are waiting for a medical release, or are in the process of applying/receiving VAC awards. 
If you want, send me a PM and tell me who you were speaking to, and if it isn't the right person, I will give you a couple of names and numbers over there for contact.


----------



## dapaterson (23 Jun 2011)

snowball17 said:
			
		

> You said that IPSC located at 1745 Alta Vista Dr. in Ottawa was no help? Maybe you were talking to the wrong person? The office there also has VAC  Client Service
> Reps who are there to help military members who are waiting for a medical release, or are in the process of applying/receiving VAC awards.
> If you want, send me a PM and tell me who you were speaking to, and if it isn't the right person, I will give you a couple of names and numbers over there for contact.



Note the avatar and profile - he's in BC.


----------



## snowball17 (23 Jun 2011)

Quote from: Caravan21 on April 06, 2011, 12:18:04
Good day,
I will be release medically in the near futur and I would like to know if someone can help me filling my claim for VAC.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.  

Caravan21

As you are in Gatineau, the IPSC is located to the left when you enter the main entrance to NDMC. (1745 Alta Vista Dr)  


This is what I was referring to above-


----------



## Danjanou (23 Jun 2011)

snowball17 said:
			
		

> Quote from: Caravan21 on April 06, 2011, 12:18:04
> Good day,
> I will be release medically in the near futur and I would like to know if someone can help me filling my claim for VAC.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



Give your head a shake, yes Caravan is in PQ, and Private Davidson the person who posted as having issues with IPSC is  a) a different person and b) at the other end of the country and therefore probably dealing with a different IPSC.

Pte Davidson, as noted ask to go see a Veteran's Service officer from the nearest Royal Canadian Legion branch.


----------



## Sunlitbeauty (23 Jun 2011)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Give your head a shake, yes Caravan is in PQ, and Private Davidson the person who posted as having issues with IPSC is  a) a different person and b) at the other end of the country and therefore probably dealing with a different IPSC.
> 
> Pte Davidson, as noted ask to go see a Veteran's Service officer from the nearest Royal Canadian Legion branch.



Thank you for the assistance. They e-mailed me some forms to fill out. I am now waiting to hear back as to where I am supposed to send the forms to. Darn postal strike!


----------

